# An indispensabile bass pedal for death metal!



## Jesus the killer (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi everyone!
I play bass and my genre of music is tech death metal!
I think i should buy a pedal to make a more unique sound, the only thing is that i don't want an heavy distorsion ora stuff like that but only something cool maybe used by some big bass player! Thank you!


----------



## FireInside (Dec 22, 2013)

Not really genre specific but IMO an essential pedal (or rack unit) for great bass tone is the Tech 21 Sans Amp. I used to have the pedal version and moved up to the rack mount RBI. It take a good tone and makes it great.


----------



## Jesus the killer (Dec 22, 2013)

FireInside said:


> Not really genre specific but IMO an essential pedal (or rack unit) for great bass tone is the Tech 21 Sans Amp. I used to have the pedal version and moved up to the rack mount RBI. It take a good tone and makes it great.



Thx is just the type of thing that i'm searching for, but i was thinking of something not so expensive. Maybe not with so "complete"


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Dec 22, 2013)

Tech 21 BDDI is the STANDARD for Death Metal Clank. 


The VT Bass is also similiar to the BDDI. 

If you want a more modern, less clanky, very heavy on the attack check out the B7K. I have both a VT Bass and B7K and the B7K imo doesn't do the clank as well but excels better for attack.


----------



## cGoEcYk (Dec 23, 2013)

Sansamp BDDI, VT, rack-mounted versions, etc, B3K/B7K are probably the ones that rock the most.

Hartke VXL can get you into similar territory for a fraction of the cost too. Very similar to Sansamp BDDI. Downside is that the EQ controls are always active on it.


----------



## MrExcane (Jan 8, 2014)

Darkglass B3K or B7K is amazing for both studio and a live band setting.

Here's a quick but good little demo with Alex Webster.  This should fit the bill exactly based on what you described


----------



## Riffer Madness (Jan 8, 2014)

FireInside said:


> Not really genre specific but IMO an essential pedal (or rack unit) for great bass tone is the Tech 21 Sans Amp. I used to have the pedal version and moved up to the rack mount RBI. It take a good tone and makes it great.



Ive got a GT-2 for guitar, and its soooo clear and sensitive. I havent used it since i got a tube amp, but ive been saving it just incase i ever get a bass to record with. Im interested in using it to color a mic somehow too.

I just know the tight clear growley sag of the fender model would sound great on a bass.

-

OP, keep in mind that some sansamp products are made for the front of an amp like an overdrive, and some are preamps made for a clean ss power amp/di recording/PA/etc. A preamp in front of a combo amp might sound bad. 

A preamp product might work in the return end of the fx loop on a combo or head though [bypassing the amp's own pre if thats possible]

Oh, and im not a bassist so dont take any of this as a recommendation based on actual experience.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jan 8, 2014)

I second any of the Tech 21 pedals. They might not be the best, but for the buck you'll get a more than decent sound and a great reference to start from when you'll want to upgrade, if that ever happens. I own a SansAmp Programable Bass Driver DI, I play in some sort of Progressive Death/Black Metal and through my Trace Elliott rig, wich isn't initially made for metal, I get a wall of sound and I hear myself well without going over everyone.


----------

